
Elasticsearch 5.0.0 released - stuartaxelowen
https://www.elastic.co/blog/elasticsearch-5-0-0-released#rest
======
stuartaxelowen
Related, Lucene (and thus Elasticsearch) moved to BM25, which can be
understood relative to the traditional TF*IDF here:
[http://opensourceconnections.com/blog/2015/10/16/bm25-the-
ne...](http://opensourceconnections.com/blog/2015/10/16/bm25-the-next-
generation-of-lucene-relevation/)

------
stuartaxelowen
I'm particularly excited about the inclusion of Lucene 6's KD trees, allowing
for up to 8-dimensional geometric search. Normally you'd use that for
geolocation stuff, which is fine, but I'm excited about the possible
applications for using it to index document embeddings!

